# Milk in a Keto diet?



## kon_soul_18 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just wondering whether it is allowed whilst on a keto diet, and if so what kind? full fat, semi or no fat?

just wondering as if i'd usually have a casein whey & milk shake just before bedtime... would this work on a keto diet?

thanks guys :beer:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont think so mate, quite alot of carbs and sugar in milk


----------



## MickyL (Jun 9, 2009)

Give this a read mate it helped me loads!

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-cdk-cyclical.html


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Try making the shake with a bit of double cream for the milkyness but mostly water. This will add a load of the fat you need on a Keto diet.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

No milk or any other low fat dairy products IMO. Whey is allowed, but still be careful with the carb content of cheaper wheys.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

if it has carbs your not allowed it


----------



## kon_soul_18 (Aug 17, 2008)

mucho gracias amigos. i will look into the double cream idea... sounds well nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol at double cream, make sure you get a full range of fats in your diet.


----------



## kon_soul_18 (Aug 17, 2008)

would you be advising against the idea of a nice healthy portion of double cream then by any chance con? i thought it may be a bit too good to be true, i am definitely trying to get a good range of fats in the diet, mainly through nuts, peanut butter, fish oils tabs & omega 3-6-9 tabs, olive & flax seed oils and the fats from the meats and fish i am consuming. Although I have been searching for an essential fats guide on here tonight to read up on, as the ones i'm trying to keep in the diet are ones I have been picking up through many other threads & general diets. any basic pointers on this?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Con said:


> Lol at double cream, make sure you get a full range of fats in your diet.


As long as you're supplementing with omega 3s and getting in good monos and polys (or whatever the "good" fats are), then a bit of double cream and cheese = nomnomnom :thumbup1: .


----------

